# SNOW WOLF 200w + SMOK TFV4



## changinglains

Hey guys

I am new to vaping, very happy to have come across this forum!!

Bought myself the above setup. I know it's a bit hectic for a beginner but I thought hey, if you going to go for it - do it properly.

Anyways, as you can imagine I have run into a few issues having never used a setup like this before.

1) If I use any other head in my TFV4 other than the one that comes with it, my Snow wolf reads "Check Atomizer", not sure what I am missing
2) Snow Wolf just says "POWER" in place of where it usually states the temperature, from what I have read this is due to not using a Nickel Coil? - could someone shed some light on this for me 

Thank you kindly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

changinglains said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am new to vaping, very happy to have come across this forum!!
> 
> Bought myself the above setup. I know it's a bit hectic for a beginner but I thought hey, if you going to go for it - do it properly.
> 
> Anyways, as you can imagine I have run into a few issues having never used a setup like this before.
> 
> 1) If I use any other head in my TFV4 other than the one that comes with it, my Snow wolf reads "Check Atomizer", not sure what I am missing
> 2) Snow Wolf just says "POWER" in place of where it usually states the temperature, from what I have read this is due to not using a Nickel Coil? - could someone shed some light on this for me
> 
> Thank you kindly



First check the minimum resistance your Snowwolf can read and make sure the coil you're using is above that resistance. If this is the case, the other coil you might be using might also be faulty. Check resistance is an error you'll get if the resistance is either too low, or the mod is not detecting any kind of resistance, for instance no atty being screwed on.

On your second point, you're only going to be using temp control with wire like Nickel or Titanium, or blends of materials. If your coil is standard kanthal wire, then it's best to just switch to normal wattage mode.

I'm not familiar with the mod, but these are standard issues regardless of the device. Hope this helps.

What coils are you trying to use at the moment?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

@changinglains Following our conversation - come see us in Long Street - we'll help you out. Alex or Ishaam might be there, just let them know Rev asked you to pop in.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot

That is wierd.

Remember the minimum resistance of the snow wolf. I think its very low. .1ohm or lower.

Make sure your RDA's or tank you are using, have the screws holding the wire in place secured propperly.
Also make sure the coil is not touching the deck (causing a short)

As far as the word POWER when the temp should be. That is strange. I havnt seen that come up on my snow wolf. Lemme do some research and see what that means.

Also maybe give the user manual you received with the wolf a look.


----------



## Dr Phil

No dude some thing wrong with the snow wolf can read down to 0.04ohm in tc and normal mode


----------



## Dr Phil

This is the set up I'm currently using


----------



## JW Flynn

from the guys above you can see that you probably have a issue where you have either a defective tank, or mod... perhaps the connector pin does not make contact to the positive pin? 

one thing I want to state, this thing is going to blow your socks off if you are indeed a beginner vaper... unless you smoked cigars only, lol, that tfv4 is an awesome tank, but I cannot see myself recommending it to a beginner vaper....

Good luck, hope you get it sorted... perhaps go back to where you purchased it and let them take a look... could not hurt, and I mean, if either one or in the off hance both are defective let them swap it out....


----------



## Lim

Also think there is something wrong with the tank or the coil.


----------



## kev mac

changinglains said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am new to vaping, very happy to have come across this forum!!
> 
> Bought myself the above setup. I know it's a bit hectic for a beginner but I thought hey, if you going to go for it - do it properly.
> 
> Anyways, as you can imagine I have run into a few issues having never used a setup like this before.
> 
> 1) If I use any other head in my TFV4 other than the one that comes with it, my Snow wolf reads "Check Atomizer", not sure what I am missing
> 2) Snow Wolf just says "POWER" in place of where it usually states the temperature, from what I have read this is due to not using a Nickel Coil? - could someone shed some light on this for me
> 
> Thank you kindly


@changinglains the wolf is a great mod you've gotten some good advice from the members.RevnLucky7 has made a very cool offer, take him up on it if possible. I did see on line somewhere of a problem w/ wolves switching modes inadvertently so keep that in mind, but chances are it could be a user error. Good luck.


----------



## ET

Hope you get sorted @changinglains, let us know how things work out


----------



## Dubz

whatalotigot said:


> That is wierd.
> 
> Remember the minimum resistance of the snow wolf. I think its very low. .1ohm or lower.
> 
> Make sure your RDA's or tank you are using, have the screws holding the wire in place secured propperly.
> Also make sure the coil is not touching the deck (causing a short)
> 
> As far as the word POWER when the temp should be. That is strange. I havnt seen that come up on my snow wolf. Lemme do some research and see what that means.
> 
> Also maybe give the user manual you received with the wolf a look.


The new Snow Wolf v1.5 has "POWER" on the screen when in wattage mode. It seems to be a similar if not the same chip as the Sigelei 75w TC. Snow Wolf is owned by Sigelei anyway.


----------



## changinglains

I did indeed take RevnLucky's advice and popped into the shop after work today, the staff were brilliant and showed me a few things. The reason the Snow wolf says POWER instead of the temp is due to not using a Nickel coil but regular kanthar, will keep it this way for a while until I am a bit more experienced. Ishaam at the shop kindly assisted me with rewicking(I think that's what it called) the other atomizer in the TFV4 and now the Snow wolf recognizes it. Again, will wait til i'm a bit more experiencing before using the quad coil atomizer 

Thank you to everyone, appreciate all the responses..this forum has been a lifesaver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

changinglains said:


> I did indeed take RevnLucky's advice and popped into the shop after work today, the staff were brilliant and showed me a few things. The reason the Snow wolf says POWER instead of the temp is due to not using a Nickel coil but regular kanthar, will keep it this way for a while until I am a bit more experienced. Ishaam at the shop kindly assisted me with rewicking(I think that's what it called) the other atomizer in the TFV4 and now the Snow wolf recognizes it. Again, will wait til i'm a bit more experiencing before using the quad coil atomizer
> 
> Thank you to everyone, appreciate all the responses..this forum has been a lifesaver!



Great that you got sorted 
How was the vape? And what juice were you vaping @changinglains ?
I admire your "go big" approach!


----------



## changinglains

The Snow wolf is a mean machine! Taking a bit of getting used to, the drip tip seems to get hot very quickly.. not sure if that is normal? Using Rocket Sheep - October Sky juice  tastes amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Dude - where did you get a Snow Wolf? I badly want one - I now see the version 1.5 is here, but are there any retailers in SA that has stock?


----------



## RevnLucky7

changinglains said:


> I did indeed take RevnLucky's advice and popped into the shop after work today, the staff were brilliant and showed me a few things. The reason the Snow wolf says POWER instead of the temp is due to not using a Nickel coil but regular kanthar, will keep it this way for a while until I am a bit more experienced. Ishaam at the shop kindly assisted me with rewicking(I think that's what it called) the other atomizer in the TFV4 and now the Snow wolf recognizes it. Again, will wait til i'm a bit more experiencing before using the quad coil atomizer
> 
> Thank you to everyone, appreciate all the responses..this forum has been a lifesaver!



My boys are champs.

Glad you got it sorted out. It's always hard to trouble shoot something online and best we just get our hands on it when we can.
Thanks for trying some of our amazing juice lines and hope to see you in stores again soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

RevnLucky7 said:


> My boys are champs.
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out. It's always hard to trouble shoot something online and best we just get our hands on it when we can.
> Thanks for trying some of our amazing juice lines and hope to see you in stores again soon!



Well done the Mob, you guys rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

